# MAIL en pop sous IOS.8.0.2 /ipad2



## philedesbois (2 Octobre 2014)

bonjour a vous voila,hier j'ai restaurer mon ipad 2 via ITUNES car il était a bout de souffle !
bref donc restauration et configuration comme nouvel Ipad  tout OK 
j'ai trouvé qu'il avait une seconde jeunesse 
mais le problème est arrivé après , lorsque j'ai voulu configurer ma méssagerie 
je m'explique : avant je mettais ma méssagerie Orange en POP sur l'ipad ( afin de pouvoir lire et supprimé des Mails tout  en étant conserver sur mon MacBook Pro . et sur mon imac ;
mais hier impossible je ne retrouve plus le réglage sur l'Ipad afin de changer le serveur de réception Imap en POP 
donc je m'adresse a vous si toutefois quelqu'un connait la réponse ????
merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

alors pas de solution ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

 pour pouvoir configurer en POP, il faut être hors connexion.

Donc : désactiver le wifi, supprimer le compte configuré en IMAP s'il a été créé, et ajouter à nouveau le compte, avec cette fois-ci la possibilité de choisir POP ou IMAP.


----------



## philedesbois (2 Octobre 2014)

j'essaye tout de suite ,mais ça m'étonne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

EXACT !!!!
super !!!!
mais pourquoi ????
avant c'était pas comme ça sous IOS.07
merci maintenant je vais essayer de le parametrer comme avant ,si tu a les infos ,je suis preneur et encore merci je n'aurai jamais deviner

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------

alors je viens de la transformer en POP 
mais là j'essaye d'envoyer un Mail et la réponse est "impossible d'envoyer le Email
l'adresse a été rejetée par le serveur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai rien pour tester pour le moment, mais regarde ici si ça peut aider.

Il faut vérifier tous les paramètres.

Ce n'est pas pour iOS8, mais le principe est le même : http://assistance.orange.fr/verifier-les-parametres-de-la-messagerie-orange-sur-votre-ipad-2098.php


----------



## philedesbois (2 Octobre 2014)

MERCI 
mais apparemment j'ai réussi cela a l'air de fonctionner  
sinon avec le lien c'est tip top
mais encore une fois comment est ce possible qu'il fallait enlever le wifi ????
alors ça bravo merci encore


----------

